# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  μετεωρολογικα μπαλονια

## tasos51

χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας για τιν κατασκευη του ηλ μερους 
ας αρχισουμε απο την αρχη
χρειαζομαστε ενα arduino  στο οποιο θα συνδεονται ολοι οι αισθητηρες το gps + gsm (ποιο μοντελο να αγορασω )
ενα gps module http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-UART-Ser...item35b72bb09b
ενα gsm  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arduino-GSM-...item3cbbcf8bc7
και μερικα lm35 δυο για την ακριβεια για να βλεπουμε την θερμοκρασια εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα στην καμπινα

θελω αυτα τα στοιχεια να στελνοντα και να διαβαζοντα real time σε ενα pc κυριως το σημα gps 
για αρχη τα απαρετητα ειναι αυτα τωρα αν βαλουμε και κανενα βαριο καλα θα ηταν    δεν εχω ασχοληθει ξανα με arduino αλλα εχω αρκετες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικων θελω βοηθεια στον κωδικα και στην συνδεσμολογια 

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## aeonios

To άλλο μέρος που με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα με το μετ. μπαλόνι μπορείς να μου πεις που το βρήκες;

----------


## dikos

Υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο έργο εδώ http://www.grobot.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1048

----------


## tasos51

το μπλονι δεν το εχω αγορασει ακομα αλλα αν θες μπορω να σου πω απο θεσ/νικη.
εχω googlarei απειρα και δεν εχω βρει κατι αναλυτικα αν μπορει κανεις να μου προτινει για τα παραπανω 
ασ πουμε αυτο το gps και  to gsm ειναι καλα ????
ποιο arduino μου προτεινεται και σιγα σιγα να με βοηθησετε οσο ειναι δυνατον να γραψουμε τον κωδικα
ευχαριστω

----------


## aeonios

Αν μπορείς Τάσο να μου πεις τη διεύθυνση γιατί στην Αθήνα έχω πέσει σε απατεώνες που βαπτίζουν μετεωρολογικά μπαλόνια ότι νάναι....περισσότερα από πμ !

----------


## jimk

γιατι με πμ ρε παιδια εμεις πως θα μαθουμε?

----------


## tasos51

κανεις ρε παιδια βοηθεια???

----------


## tasos51

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quality...item2a15872a1a
αυτο καλο ειναι και μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω με τα παραπανω 

ρε παιδια βοηθεια???

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ασ πουμε αυτο το gps και  to gsm ειναι καλα ????
> ποιο arduino μου προτεινεται και σιγα σιγα να με βοηθησετε οσο ειναι δυνατον να γραψουμε τον κωδικα
> ευχαριστω



Τάσο οι ερωτήσεις σου ΔΕΝ μπορούν να απαντηθούν!
Η εφαρμογή που αναφέρεις έχει υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις ποιότητας: θερμοκρασία, υγρασία, πίεση, κραδασμοί, επιτάχυνση, ταχύτητα, λοβός ακτινοβολίας κινούμενης κεραίας, ...

Δείχνεις "e-bay-κα" προϊόντα και ρωτάς "είναι καλά για αεροδιαστημικές εφαρμογές;".
Εσύ τι θα απαντούσες; 
Το πιό απλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις και να μας γράψεις τα αποτελέσματα ...

G

----------


## aeonios

> γιατι με πμ ρε παιδια εμεις πως θα μαθουμε?



Aπλά δεν ήθελα να βγούμε offtopic  :Smile:

----------


## jimk

http://www.natrium42.com/halo/flight2/
http://www.projectaether.org/products.html

----------


## aeonios

Δημήτρη καλημέρα, ψάχνω για Έλληνα προμηθευτή κατά προτίμηση.

----------


## tasos51

λοιπον ασ παρουμε τα πραγμματα απο την αρχη ισως να εκανα λαθος που δεν εδωσα ερκετες πληροφοριες για καποιους

θερμοκρασια= δεν νομιζω μια πλακετα arduino και ολα της τα περιφεριακα  να εχει προβλημα σε 0 βαθμους κελσιου επειδη θα ειναι μεσα σε φελιζολενιο κουτι με θερμαντικα σωματα


υγρασια= ουτε για πλακα σε εκεινο το υψος δεν υπαρχει


πιεση= δεν νομιζω μια πλακετα arduino και ολα της τα περιφεριακα να εχουν προβλημα σε λιγο μικροτερη πιεση απο οτι στο εδαφος  
κρανδασμοι=μεσα στο φελιζολ τι θα παθει
επιταχυνση = 10g επιταχυνση της βαρυτητας τι θα παθει αν πεταξεις μια απο  το μπαλκονι θα σπασει στον αερα???
ταχυτητα = τι θα παθει αν για λιγο φτασει τα 240κμ/ω  και μετα πεσει μαλακα με αλεξιπτωτο 
λοβος = νομιζω οτι αναφερθηκα σε gsm οταν τρεχεις με 180 με το αυτοκινητο μπορεις να παρεις τηλ. ναι ναι
ναι
ναι
ναι
ναι
ναι
και για πιες αεροδιαστημικές εφαρμογές καταλαβες εσυ γιατι εγω καταλαβα οτι παει μεχρι τα 30κμ  λιγο παραπανω απο τα επιβατικα οχι στον Αρη 
τεσπα οσοι εχουν ορεξη και μπορουν ας βοηθησουν  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tasos51

μιλησα για aruino γιατι ειδα πολλα project στο youtube και γιατι ξερουν πολοι να δουλευουν πανω σε αυτο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... θερμοκρασια= δεν νομιζω ... υγρασια= ουτε για πλακα ... πιεση= δεν νομιζω ... κρανδασμοι= τι θα παθει ... επιταχυνση = τι θα παθει ... ταχυτητα = τι θα παθει ... λοβος = νομιζω ... ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι...



Σου κάνουν, αγόρασέ τα!
G

----------


## tasos51

παιδια εγω κολαω στον κωδιακα θα μπορουσα να εχω την βοηθειασας 
 :Lol:  μιλαω αρκετα γενικα αλλα .... μπορειτε νε με βοηθησεται στον κωδικα αντι για gsm ασ πουμε εχω και εναν πομπο 900mhz  μπορουμε να το συνδεσουμε στο αυδιοο για απευθειας μεταδωση

----------


## tasos51

λοιπον ας ξεκινησουμε απο τα πιο απλα τα δυο λμ35 που θα χρησιμοποιηθουν συνεονται τα δυο τους ποδαρακια στο + και στο - και τα αλλα δυο σε δυο αναλογικες πορτες το atmega 328 νομιζω οτι εχει αναλογικες σωστα?????

αν τελικα χρησιμοποιησουμε το gsm με ενδιαφερει καθε 5 λεπτα περιπου να στελνει ενα sms με τις συντεταγμενες 

ταυτοχρονα θελω να γραφονται σε memory stick ολα τα δεδομενα δηλαδη : τις δυο θερμοκρασιες ,ολα τα στοιχεια του gps (συντεταγμενες,ταχυτητα,υψομετρο),και πιθανον και ενα αισθητηριο πιεσης που μπορει να βαλω 

ακομα θα τοποθετηθει μια μικρη αντιστασουλα να θερμενει το κουτι αλλα για να μην υπερθερμανθει το κουτι σε χαμηλο υψομετρο το arduino θα ελεγχει με το ena lm35 την εσωτερικη θερμοκαρασια και αν υπερβει μια τιμη θα κλινει ενα ρελε και θα κλινει και η αντισταση ,το ρελε θα οδηγηθει απο ενα bc875 κανενα bc λεω εγω .
το gsm μπαινει μονο για να μας στελνει τις συντεταγμενες και οταν προσγηωθει να μπορεσουμε να το βρουμε 
υγ. τι λετε ειναι εφικτα ολα αυτα????

----------


## tasos51

καμια γνωμη κανεις??????????????

----------


## nikknikk4

> το μπλονι δεν το εχω αγορασει ακομα *αλλα αν θες μπορω να σου πω απο θεσ/νικη.
> *εχω googlarei απειρα και δεν εχω βρει κατι αναλυτικα αν μπορει κανεις να μου προτινει για τα παραπανω 
> ασ πουμε αυτο το gps και to gsm ειναι καλα ????
> ποιο arduino μου προτεινεται και σιγα σιγα να με βοηθησετε οσο ειναι δυνατον να γραψουμε τον κωδικα
> ευχαριστω




εαν μπορείς βάλε κάποια διεύθυνση οσο αφορά το μπαλόνι

----------


## tasos51

δεν εχει παιξει κανεις με arduino????

----------


## nikknikk4

*tasos51*
εαν μπορείς βάλε κάποια διεύθυνση οσο αφορά το μπαλόνι

----------


## MacGyver

Το γεγονός ότι αυτή η κατασκευή μπορεί να σκοτώσει 300 ανθρώπους ...περνάει καθόλου από το μυαλό;

----------


## tasos51

λοιπον το θεμα εχει παρεκτραπει αρκετα βασικα διευθυνση δεν θα βαλω γιατι βγαινουμε τελειως εκτος οποιος θελει ας στειλει πμ 
δυτερον φιλε μου steeve τι ενοεις με αυτο και βασικα που ξερεις εσυ το που θα απογειοσω εγω το μπαλονι και με την παρουσια ή την αδεια πιανου?????

----------


## nikknikk4

> *λοιπον το θεμα εχει παρεκτραπει αρκετα βασικα διευθυνση δεν θα βαλω γιατι βγαινουμε τελειως εκτος οποιος θελει ας στειλει πμ* 
> δυτερον φιλε μου steeve τι ενοεις με αυτο και βασικα που ξερεις εσυ το που θα απογειοσω εγω το μπαλονι και με την παρουσια ή την αδεια πιανου?????




μας κάνεις πλάκα και θέλεις μονο να σου λενε ?

----------


## tasos51

τι πλακα ρε παλικαρι μου κοιτα τα προηγουμε ποστ και θα καταλαβεις οτι μεχρι και ο διαχειριστεις ειπε οτι τα υπολοιπα περι διυθυνσεων μονο με πμ ουτος η αλλος δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα αυτου το "θεματος"

----------


## nikknikk4

> τι πλακα ρε παλικαρι μου κοιτα τα προηγουμε ποστ και θα καταλαβεις οτι μεχρι και ο διαχειριστεις ειπε οτι τα υπολοιπα περι διυθυνσεων μονο με πμ ουτος η αλλος δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα αυτου το "θεματος"



συνεχιζεις να μα κανεις πλακα

----------


## tasos51

δεσ το post #5,10

----------


## nikknikk4

εντάξει στείλε μου pm και θα κάνω εγω το post

----------


## tasos51

ποιο post να κανεις εσυ?????

----------


## nikknikk4

στειλε pm για το μπαλονι...περιμένω

----------


## nikknikk4

τo pm που μου εστειλες δεν λεει  κάποιες πληροφορίες για το μπαλόνι 
εγω θελω πληροφορες για το μπαλόνι

----------


## tasos51

ρε φιλε νομιζεις οτι σου λεω ψεματα και δεν ξερω που εχει τετοια μπαλονια?????

----------


## nikknikk4

> ρε φιλε νομιζεις οτι σου λεω ψεματα και δεν ξερω που εχει τετοια μπαλονια?????



δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο απλά ακόμη περιμένω πληροφορίες (πιθανόν οχι μόνο εγω)

για λεγε ...εαν θελεις ...!

----------


## nikknikk4

φιλε μου *ελαβα* το pm σου

γιατι δεν λες απο την αρχη οτι *δεν ξέρεις εσυ* αλλα καποιος αλλος και γραφουμε τοσα post εδω και ξενυχταμε ?

υγ.τελος παντων σ'ευχαριστω ...

----------


## tasos51

λοιπον ακου να δεις εγω ακολουθω απο την αρχη καποιουσ κανονες και προσπαθω να μην βγαζω το θεμα off topic εσυ με δουλευεις τοση ωρα και παρακαλω να απαντας με πμ σε πμ

----------


## nikknikk4

> ρε φιλε νομιζεις οτι σου λεω *ψεματα* *και δεν ξερω* που εχει τετοια μπαλονια?????



εχεις ηδη δωσει απαντηση μονος σου





> λοιπον ακου να δεις εγω ακολουθω απο την αρχη καποιουσ κανονες και προσπαθω να μην βγαζω το θεμα off topic εσυ με δουλευεις τοση ωρα και παρακαλω να απαντας με πμ σε πμ



οχι εγω δεν σε δουλευω τοση ωρα...μηπως εσυ το εκανες ?

εγω απλα ηθελα πληροφοριες για το μπαλόνι 

εσυ ομως επειδή *δεν γνωρίζεις* ...δεν το λες κιολας... πες το απο το δευτερο τριτο τεταρτο post να μην γράφουμε συνέχεια ... τα υπολοιπα ειναι χάσιμο χρόνου...!

----------


## aeonios

Τάσο μη μας παρεξηγείς που όλοι ψάχνουμε μετεωρολογικά μπαλόνια και παράλληλα δεν παίρνεις απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου.....όπως κατάλαβες τα θέλουμε ακριβώς για την ίδια χρήση που είναι διαφορετική από αυτό που θες να κάνεις  :Smile:

----------


## tasos51

πια ειναι αυτη η χρηση ρε παιδια για πεστε μου και εμενα και για πειτε μου ποιος ειναι ο πραγματικος λογος που δεν παιρνω απαντηση στο ερωτημα μου???

----------


## aeonios

Για το πρώτο ερώτημα : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpoZT8TOHsM

Για το δεύτερο ερώτημα μάλλον δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς....δες αυτόν όμως τι έκανε:  http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/...num=1219252969 και εδώ http://hackaday.com/2010/03/17/ardui...loon-tracking/ μήπως μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο έργο εδώ http://www.grobot.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1048



Υπάρχει και η παραπάνω απάντηση του Δήμου (dikos). Ακολούθησα το link και το έχουν σχεδόν έτοιμο.
G

----------


## tasos51

φιλε μου αυτο το ειδα και εγω και σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αλλα δεν δειχνει αναλυτικη παρουσιαση 

εγω θελω να κανω κατι πιο απλο βασισμενο πανω σε arduino και το σημειο που κολαω ειναι ο κωδικας 
αν δεν σου κανει κοπο δεν το ποστ #17 και θα καταλαβεις :Biggrin:

----------


## spyropap

Εσείς που ψάχνετε αυτά τα μπαλόνια, ξέρετε πόσα γραμμάρια βάρους μπορούν να σηκώσουν το κάθε ένα;
Στην αγορά του ebay υπάρχουν, και στο amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...N1EBF1MCJQGRT9

----------

